# Where Can I Find Champion Hoodies Wholesale?



## KILLER (Dec 15, 2006)

*HELLO FRIENDS!!!*

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND CHAMPION HOODIES/ WHOLESALE?

ANY LEAD WILL BE A GREAT HELP...
A PHONE NUMBER, A WEBSITE, A DIRECT NUMBER... 
ANY INFORMATION WILL BE APPRECIATED!

THANKS


----------



## lbmd1 (Nov 19, 2005)

Nesclothing.com carries Champion wholesale. Hope that helps.

Mike


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

Alpha Shirt has them. That's who I use for all my blanks.
http://www.alphashirt.com


----------



## KILLER (Dec 15, 2006)

thks guys for the leads........


----------



## AsIsApparel (Nov 21, 2010)

great info now i hope i can get them a decent deal!


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

Champion hoodies are awesome, customers also recognize the brand as quality. I don' think price is that much higher than other brands


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

ssactivewear.com also has them. good pricing and great selection on everything. champion is a better price then "lower" quality stuff.


----------

